# Rat food in bulk?



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Can someone tell me a good rat food that I can order online in bulk for a decent price and where I can order it from? I go thru small amounts entirely too fast and it's getting quite expensive with 5 rats now.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

You can buy 33 pounds of any kind of Harlan from Mainely Rat Rescue.

You can buy 40 pound of Native Earth (Harlan 2018) from Amazon. It is a little cheaper to go through Amazon, you're just limited on protein amounts.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If your in Canada... Flower Town Chinchillas can ship it to you and their prices are good.

I think Pet food direct is great if your in the USA


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

i am in the USA...thanks for the suggestions...i will definitely check into those!


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Amazon.com sells the same food as Pet Food Direct. I believe the food from Amazon ultimately comes from PFD (many companies also sell through Amazon, Amazon gets a commission out of their sales while the rest of the profits goes to the selling company). I personally find buying that food (Native Earth 4018) from Amazon is cheaper than buying it from PFD, after shipping.


----------



## MizuWolf (Dec 2, 2010)

yea, I experience the same problem when ever I go to petco or petsmart, I want to be able to buy it from a store not have to order it. have you found any good places


----------

